# 2014 TOYOTA TEXAS BASS CLASSIC BBQ COOK OFF



## charlesweber (Feb 7, 2014)

The 2014 Toyota Texas Bass Classic Cook Off is happening May 10[sup]th[/sup], 2014 at Lake Fork near Quitman, TX, located to the east of Dallas. It is a 50 team, Texas Gulf Coast BBQ Cookers Association sanctioned event with $10,000 in prizes. There are three categories for the cook-off, Chicken, Ribs, and Beef Brisket, and 1[sup]st[/sup] place in each wins $1,500.

Toyota Texas Bass Classic is a three day family festival, featuring the top 50 anglers in the world and country concerts each night with some of country music’s biggest stars.

Below is the link to the Toyota Texas Bass Classic BBQ Cook-off website, and attached are the entry forms and BBQ rules:








http://www.toyotatexasbassclassic.com/bbq-cook-off/  













TTBC Flyer v3.jpg



__ charlesweber
__ Feb 26, 2014


----------

